# Comment youtube reconnait-il la musique d'une vidéo?



## PhilDunn (24 Février 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'aimerais savoir de quelle façon Youtube reconnait-il les titres de chansons présente dans uen vidéo? Il se base probablement sur des méta-données inscrite dans un fichier MP3? Si oui il doit dans ce cas être possible de modifier ses données?

Merci


----------



## edd72 (24 Février 2011)

Il peut tout aussi bien analyser le spectre sonore et reconnaitre le morceau.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Février 2011)

on en a parlé il n'y a pas longtemps

c'est un peu plus complexe que les métadonnées

un peu de lecture (clic) 

à+


----------



## PhilDunn (24 Février 2011)

Merci bien je vais aller y jeter un coup d'oeil!


----------

